# Birds nest Question



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Can two different strands of
Birds nest co-exist in the same space or will they sting/irritate each other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would like to know as well. I have two varieties and they are kind of close


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

http://www.reef2reef.com/threads/birdsnest-corals-touching.142692/


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah I have 2 types growing together and they dont sting each other but the teal polyp one grows to much faster that now my 50/50 colony is more like 90/10


----------

